# Golden Eagle Revolution...



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Looking for specs on this bow. I bought this bow from the BPS outlet in '97. I believe it is a '96 model bow. I dropped the bow out of a tree in the fall of 97. Messed up the lower cams. Sent it back to GE and it came back with the hammer cams. I remember it shot considerably faster with the hammers. Hunted with it till 00, when I traded it to a buddy. I just got the bow back tonite. Still has the same string on it as when it was sent back to me from GE in 97. :mg: The tune is horrible, the strings have no twist, etc and it still clicked off 242 fps this evening. :wink: Buddys Dren clicked 243. Sort of found that humorous.

So....Im looking for any and all specs for it, string length as well. Also, is it possible to replace the cables?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------

